# Hello from the Bronx



## Voiceover (Oct 4, 2019)

Rideing around in the subway and I saw this place . Common sense and Bronx street smarts bought me up Conservative with a slight edge to southern ideals and confederate respect . I'm a loyal dog so all you got to do is feed me and I'll never leave .
Retired and for sport I surf cast on my current Long Island habitat and the rest of my day is spent listening to Blue grass and cutting my lawn.


----------



## aaronleland (Oct 4, 2019)

Voiceover said:


> I'm a loyal dog so all you got to do is feed me and I'll never leave .



Just don't hump my leg.

Unless you want to.


----------



## Thunk (Oct 4, 2019)

Voiceover said:


> all you got to do is feed me and I'll never leave



Welcome Voiceover!  You're in luck...I have a feeling an old lady is going to drop by with cookies for you


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 4, 2019)

Voiceover 

Bluegrass Huh...  One of my favorite genres of music... 45 years ago I went Bill Monroe's Bean Blossom Festival back in my home state of Indiana 4 or 5 years in a row... Great, Great did I mention how great of a time it was every year...


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 4, 2019)

Welcome. What do you usually catch fishing off Long Island?


----------



## aaronleland (Oct 4, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Welcome. What do you usually catch fishing off Long Island?



Hepatitis.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 4, 2019)

OldLady going for cookies for the newbies.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 4, 2019)

Voiceover said:


> Rideing around in the subway and I saw this place . Common sense and Bronx street smarts bought me up Conservative with a slight edge to southern ideals and confederate respect . I'm a loyal dog so all you got to do is feed me and I'll never leave .
> Retired and for sport I surf cast on my current Long Island habitat and the rest of my day is spent listening to Blue grass and cutting my lawn.



  Gotta be tough being a outdoorsman in your situation.
Good on ya for making the best of a shitty environment.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 4, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## OldLady (Oct 5, 2019)

Voiceover said:


> Rideing around in the subway and I saw this place . Common sense and Bronx street smarts bought me up Conservative with a slight edge to southern ideals and confederate respect . I'm a loyal dog so all you got to do is feed me and I'll never leave .
> Retired and for sport I surf cast on my current Long Island habitat and the rest of my day is spent listening to Blue grass and cutting my lawn.


Nice to meet you, Voiceover!  Hope you make yourself to home.
Have a donut.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 5, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Voiceover said:
> 
> 
> > Rideing around in the subway and I saw this place . Common sense and Bronx street smarts bought me up Conservative with a slight edge to southern ideals and confederate respect . I'm a loyal dog so all you got to do is feed me and I'll never leave .
> ...


Take it easy with those donuts Voiceover! They're 180 proof!


----------



## harmonica (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (Oct 5, 2019)

Voiceover said:


> Rideing around in the subway and I saw this place . Common sense and Bronx street smarts bought me up Conservative with a slight edge to southern ideals and confederate respect . I'm a loyal dog so all you got to do is feed me and I'll never leave .
> Retired and for sport I surf cast on my current Long Island habitat and the rest of my day is spent listening to Blue grass and cutting my lawn.



Welcome 

Do you do voiceovers then?  I do.  Got my RE-20 right in front of me.

That said though --- abandon logic, all ye who enter here, for verily there be insufficient hip bootery if you catch my drift.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 5, 2019)

Voiceover said:


> Rideing around in the subway and I saw this place



Yanno it kinda makes sense that this place resides beneath the surface of the earth.


----------



## miketx (Oct 5, 2019)

Welcome sir and if you will come by my place and I'll get you some donuts that haven't been shot!


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 5, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Voiceover said:
> 
> 
> > Rideing around in the subway and I saw this place . Common sense and Bronx street smarts bought me up Conservative with a slight edge to southern ideals and confederate respect . I'm a loyal dog so all you got to do is feed me and I'll never leave .
> ...



I thought you held the patent for hip boots. Are you being charged a tariff?


----------



## Pogo (Oct 5, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Voiceover said:
> ...



I was gonna have 'em made in Jina to save production costs but people are too short there.
Think I'll move production to Holland.  They're tall.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 6, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Welcome. What do you usually catch fishing off Long Island?


Herpes


----------



## Voiceover (Oct 6, 2019)

aaronleland said:


> Voiceover said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a loyal dog so all you got to do is feed me and I'll never leave .
> ...


Lol, I'm fixed


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 6, 2019)

Voiceover said:


> Rideing around in the subway and I saw this place . Common sense and Bronx street smarts bought me up Conservative with a slight edge to southern ideals and confederate respect . I'm a loyal dog so all you got to do is feed me and I'll never leave .
> Retired and for sport I surf cast on my current Long Island habitat and the rest of my day is spent listening to Blue grass and cutting my lawn.


You have grass in the Bronx?  Is that even possible? 

Welcome to the nut house.


----------



## Voiceover (Oct 6, 2019)

Thunk said:


> Voiceover said:
> 
> 
> > all you got to do is feed me and I'll never leave
> ...





Thunk said:


> Voiceover said:
> 
> 
> > all you got to do is feed me and I'll never leave
> ...


old ladies are God fearing Americans - they can bake me choc chip cookies all day long .


----------



## Voiceover (Oct 6, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Voiceover
> 
> Bluegrass Huh...  One of my favorite genres of music... 45 years ago I went Bill Monroe's Bean Blossom Festival back in my home state of Indiana 4 or 5 years in a row... Great, Great did I mention how great of a time it was every year...


sorry for my tardiness in these replies guys . I'll have to get use to the functions on this site as I'm used to my other place . Blue grass is loved ,even in the ghetto, if it ever got play time up here . I'm at peace though with my oldies when I'm reflecting.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 7, 2019)

Voiceover said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Voiceover
> ...


Got yer spoonies all ready?


----------



## Pogo (Oct 7, 2019)

Voiceover said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Voiceover
> ...



"Country rocks, but bluegrass *Ruuules*".

I keep telling anyone who asks the difference between the two --- you have to be a _musician _to play Bluegrass.


----------



## beautress (Oct 8, 2019)

Voiceover said:


> Rideing around in the subway and I saw this place . Common sense and Bronx street smarts bought me up Conservative with a slight edge to southern ideals and confederate respect . I'm a loyal dog so all you got to do is feed me and I'll never leave .
> Retired and for sport I surf cast on my current Long Island habitat and the rest of my day is spent listening to Blue grass and cutting my lawn.


Welcome to USMB, Voiceover. Hope you enjoy the boards! Be sure your shots are up to date, because the ankle biting can get so ferocious over in politics in an election year, it is believed it can compromise arteries and lymph nodes. That said, I have an attitude about welcoming a conservative to here and it is:


----------



## Disir (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Voiceover (Oct 10, 2019)

Disir said:


>



The America we will bring back , the America that disagreed and fought enemies in foreign lands and not in the streets of Portland , the America that fought over World Series champs not over some fictitious dreamer up alphabet minority that's funded by Marxist funded Soros groups . It'll come back when our acceptance of being demeaned for what made us great is stopped and no longer tolerated . It will come back when the current Democrat leaders and their pitiful followers get destroyed by us on the right . 
Stop the Tolerance - Stop the Acceptance


----------



## petro (Oct 10, 2019)

Welcome to the Jungle 
 
We have fun and games, and endless MSM bots and socks.


----------



## Disir (Oct 11, 2019)

Voiceover said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Dooood. I just wanted to hear you say Falkland Islands.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Oct 11, 2019)

Voiceover said:


> Rideing around in the subway and I saw this place . Common sense and Bronx street smarts bought me up Conservative with a slight edge to southern ideals and confederate respect . I'm a loyal dog so all you got to do is feed me and I'll never leave .
> Retired and for sport I surf cast on my current Long Island habitat and the rest of my day is spent listening to Blue grass and cutting my lawn.




Yo 

Got any pie on ya ?


 
And they didn't believe me when I told em thiers right wingers and Patriots in nYc 

They dont know how clean most longguyland  beaches are ...especiallY out in Suffolk 

Thiers a few other nyc residents  and metro ny posters 

Yankees suck go MEts


----------



## Voiceover (Oct 11, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Voiceover said:
> 
> 
> > Rideing around in the subway and I saw this place . Common sense and Bronx street smarts bought me up Conservative with a slight edge to southern ideals and confederate respect . I'm a loyal dog so all you got to do is feed me and I'll never leave .
> ...


Mets are ok when they win but let's admit it the Yanks are the drawing card and they carry on a great tradition . We'll  be long gone before the Mets hit that plateau but you guys can dream can't ya! And yup us guys out in the suburbs of NY prolly have more conservative values and will stand up to the  Marxist better than most - that's why they stay in their safe place of NYC .


----------



## Voiceover (Oct 11, 2019)

Disir said:


> Voiceover said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...





Disir said:


> Voiceover said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


I can't freakin say "tree", the number,  and you think I can say Fawkquin eyeland
?


----------



## Toro (Oct 11, 2019)

Voiceover said:


> Rideing around in the subway and I saw this place . Common sense and Bronx street smarts bought me up Conservative with a slight edge to southern ideals and confederate respect . I'm a loyal dog so all you got to do is feed me and I'll never leave .
> Retired and for sport I surf cast on my current Long Island habitat and the rest of my day is spent listening to Blue grass and cutting my lawn.



hi stab


----------



## Voiceover (Oct 11, 2019)

Ya lost me bro


----------



## the other mike (Oct 11, 2019)

Welcome to USMB.
I was born in Brooklyn and spent most of my childhood
in Ohio, but moved up to the Bronx and worked in Manhattan from 80 - 82 ...
a once in a lifetime experience to say the least.


----------



## Voiceover (Oct 11, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Welcome to USMB.
> I was born in Brooklyn and spent most of my childhood
> in Ohio, but moved up to the Bronx and worked in Manhattan from 80 - 82 ...
> a once in a lifetime experience to say the least.


Lived in the Bronx till I was 16 ,and family members took me out to the suburbs to keep me out of trouble I guess . Lol . I spent my early days cutting school and using my free transit pass to get get to the Stadium instead of going to school. I can recall a lot of the games being day games in those years (I don't think a lot of the stadiums were equipped for night games ). In those days you could buy a cheap bleecher seat and if the box seats weren't inhabited by the 3rd you could move to them .


----------



## Voiceover (Oct 11, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Welcome to USMB.
> I was born in Brooklyn and spent most of my childhood
> in Ohio, but moved up to the Bronx and worked in Manhattan from 80 - 82 ...
> a once in a lifetime experience to say the least.


----------

